# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  7-قانون شرطة دبى لسنة 1966

## هيثم الفقى

المادة 27                         
الأنظمة: 1. لسمو الحاكم أن يصدر أية أنظمة تتعلق بأية مسألة تتطلب التنظيم بموجب هذا القانون. 2. ولمدير الشرطة أن يضع بموافقة سمو الحاكم أنظمة تتعلق بالأمور التالية: أ) ضبط وتنظيم شرطة دبي. ب) ترقية أفراد شرطة دبي. ج) حفظ الأموال واللوازم العامة الصادرة لاستعمال الشرطة. د) أية مسألة أخرى تقع ضمن سلطاته بموجب أحكام هذا القانون.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 22                         
إعطاء إجابات كاذبة في ورقة الإقرار أو التصريح : كل من أعطى قصداً أية إجابة كاذبة على أي سؤال مدرج في ورقة الإقرار أو في التصريح الموقع بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون يعتبر أنه ارتكب جرماً، ويعاقب بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بغرامة لا تزيد على /1000 ريال أو بهاتين العقوبتين، ويفصل من الشرطة.                                   


المادة 23                         
الفرار من الخدمة في الشرطة :  كل فرد من أفراد الشرطة تغيب بلا إجازة لمدة لا تقل عن 21 يوماً، يعتبر فاراً ويعاقب بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد على سنة واحدة أو بغرامة لا تزيد على /1500 ريال أو بهاتين العقوبتين ويفصل من الشرطة.                              


المادة 24                         
استلام أموال الشرطة: كل من اشترى أو بادل أو استلم من أي فرد من أفراد الشرطة أو أي فار منها أية أسلحة أو ذخيرة أو ملابس أو اعتدة أو معدات عائدة للشرطة أو مخصصة لاستعمالها، وهو عالم بذلك، أو وجد بحيازته أية أسلحة أو ذخائر أو ملابس أو اعتدة أو معدات مما ذكر وعجز عن إعطاء بيان مقنع حول كيفية حصوله عليها، يجوز إلقاء القبض عليه دون أمر، ويعتبر أنه ارتكب جرماً ويعاقب بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد على سنة واحدة أو بغرامة لا تزيد على /1500 ريال أو بهاتين العقوبتين وتصادر تلك الأشياء المضبوطة.                          


المادة 25                         
انتحال سلطة فرد من أفراد الشرطة  كل من: أ) ارتدى أية بدلة أو ملابس أو حمل أية مهمات أو عدة تشبه تلك المقررة لاستعمال شرطة دبي وهو ليس من أفرادها، مما يجعل الجمهور يعتقد بأنه من أفراد الشرطة، أو ادعى بأنه من أفراد الشرطة وهو ليس بفرد منها، أو  ب) ادعى بأنه من أفراد الشرطة وهو ليس بفرد منها وقام بعمل ما أو صرح بشيء يحتمل منه أن يحمل الجمهور على الاعتقاد بأنه من أفراد الشرطة. يجوز القبض عليه دون أمر، ويعتبر أنه قد ارتكب جرماً ويعاقب عليه بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بغرامة لا تزيد على /1000 ريال أو بهاتين العقوبتين.                                   


المادة 26                         
تخلف أفراد الشرطة عن إعادة اللوازم لدي تسريحهم: كل شخص انفصل من الخدمة في الشرطة ولم يعد لها فور انفصاله منها، أية أسلحة أو ملابس أو لوازم أخرى كان قد عهد له بها للقيام بواجباته، يعتبر أنه ارتكب جرماً ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على شهر واحد أو بغرامة لا تزيد على /250 ريال، وإذا كان قد اتلف أو أضاع شيئاً مما ذكر قصداً أو بإهمال، فيعاقب بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بغرامة لا تزيد على /1500 ريال أو بهاتين العقوبتين و يؤمر بدفع تكاليف إصلاح أو استبدال تلك الأشياء التالفة أو المفقودة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 15                         
المخالفات التي تقع ضد نظام قوة شرطة دبي  كل فرد من أفراد الشرطة: أ) أهمل في تأديته لواجب وظيفته، أو ب) حضر الاستعراض أو لدى قيامه بواجبه وهو مرتدي ملابسه بشكل غير لائق، أو متسخ أو وهو في حالة غير مرتبة سواء بشخصه أ و بملابسه أو بعدته، أو ج) تخلف عن الحضور للاستعراض أو لاستلام واجبات وظيفته في الوقت والمكان المحدديين ، أو  د) لم يبح حالة مديونيته إذا ما طلب منه ذلك، أو ه) أحدث اضطراباً في الثكنة أو في مركز الشرطة، أو  و) تمارض أو تصنع المرض بقصد التهرب من القيام بواجب وظيفته، أو ز) أساء الأدب مع فرد من الجمهور، أو ح) لم يقدم الاحترام اللائق لمن يعلوه رتبة من أفراد الشرطة أو ط) تسبب في إطلاق النار بإهماله في مكان عام، أو ى) أبدى عن طريق القول أو السلوك عدم تبعيته لمن يعلوه رتبة من أفراد الشرطة، أو  ق) تغيب بدون إجازة، أو ل) ضرب أو عامل بالعنف من هو أعلى منه بالرتبة، أو  م) عصى قصداً أي أمر مشروع صادر له ممن يعلوه رتبة، أو س) أهمل أو اتلف قصداً أية ملابس أو عدة أو اعتدة صادرة له، أو ع) سمح لنفسه بأن يصبح غير لائق للقيام بالواجب عن طريق المشروبات أو المخدرات، أو ف) سمح بإهماله لسجين عهد إليه بحراسته بالفرار، أو  ص) ارتكب مخالفة بحق شهر رمضان الكريم، أو ك) نظم أو ساعد أو حرض على تنظيم تقرير أو قيد كاذب في أي مستند أو سجل رسمي، أو ر) حذف أو ساعد أو حرض على حذف أي قيد أو تقرير من أي مستند أو سجل رسمي، أو ش) ارتكب أي فعل آخر يضر بحسن نظام وضبط الشرطة، يعتبر أنه ارتكب مخالفة لحسن نظام وضبط شرطة دبي.                         


المادة 16                         
التحقيق في التهم والخصاصات التأديبية : يقوم قائد الشرطة أو أي ضابط شرطة من ذوي الرتب العالية فقط بالتحقيق في صحة التهم بارتكاب المخالفات المذكورة في المادة (15) من القانون، وللمحقق إذا رأى أن المتهم مذنب، أن يفرض عليه واحدة أو أكثر من العقوبات التالية: 1.التأنيب. 2.الـتأنيب الشديد. 3.خصم الراتب والعلاوات لمدة لا تزيد على 21 يوماً 4.التغريم بما لا يزيد عن /250 ريال. 5.الاعتقال لمدة لا تزيد على 14 يوماً 6.الحرمان من الأقدمية 7.تخفيض الرتبة 8.الفصل ويشترط فيما تقدم أنه لا يجوز إلا لقائد الشرطة فقط أن يجري المحاكمة في مثل تلك التهم، وذلك في أية حالة من الحالتين التاليتين: أ) حينما يكون المتهم فرداً من أفراد الشرطة برتبة ضابط شرطة ذي رتبة عالية أو مفتش، أو ب) حينما يرى أي ضابط شرطة ذي رتبة عالية يقوم بالتحقيق في صحة تهمة أن المجرم يتطلب أية عقوبة من العقوبات التالية: 1.الفصل 2.الاعتقال 3.التغريم بما يزيد على /100 ريال. وفي هذه الحالة على المحقق أن يحيل القضية للمحاكمة من قبل قائد الشرطة.                            


المادة 17                         
القبض على أفراد الشرطة : إذا ارتكب أي فرد من أفراد الشرطة مخالقة لحسن نظام وضبط شرطة دبي، فيجوز القاء القبض عليه من قبل أي فرد من أفراد الشرطة يعلوه بالرتبة وتوقيفه في مركز الشرطة أو في معتقل لنتيجة التحقيق، وذلك مع مراعاة أحكام أية أنظمة تصدر بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون. ويشترط فيما تقدم أن لا يقبض على أي ضابط صف لأجل مثل ذلك الجرم دون موافقة قائد الشرطة، وأن لا يقبض على أي فرد من أفراد الشرطة ذي رتبة أعلى من رتبة ضابط الصف دون موافقة سمو الحاكم.                               


المادة 18                         
فقدان أو إتلاف الأسلحة أو الملابس أو غير ذلك من أموال حكومية من قبل أفراد الشرطة: يجوز إلزام كل فرد من أفراد الشرطة فقد أو اتلف أو الحق ضرراً بأية أسلحة أو ملابس أو بأية أموال حكومية أخرى، بأن يدفع التعويض عن أية مادة أو شئ مما ذكر فقده أو أتلفه أو الحق به ضرراً، وذلك علاوة على أية عقوبة أخرى نص عليها هذا القانون.                              


المادة 19                         
مسؤولية أفراد الشرطة في أن يحاكموا بموجب أحكام القوانين الأخرى خلاف أحكام هذا القسم : إذا اتهم فرد من أفراد الشرطة بترك أو بارتكاب فعل يشكل جرماً بموجب المادة (15) من هذا القانون، وجرماً بموجب أحكام أي قانون آخر معمول به في دبي، فإن إعلان برائته أو ايقاع العقوبة عليه بمقتضى المادتين (15) و (16) من هذا القانون، لا يعفيه من طائلة المسؤولية في أن يحاكم، ويعاقب إذا وجد مذنباً، من قبل المحكمة المختصة على نفس الفعل أو الترك بموجب ذلك القانون الآخر.                               


المادة 20                         
إيقاف أفراد الشرطة عن العمل في حالات اتهامهم بارتكاب جرائم : يجوز لقائد الشرطة أن يأمر بإيقاف أفراد الشرطة، الذين يتهمون بارتكاب فعل أو ترك معاقب عليه بموجب أحكام أي قانون يكون معمولاً به في دبي، عن العمل وذلك لنتيجة محاكمتهم، وإذا انتهت المحاكمة بحبس أي فرد من أفراد الشرطة لأية مدة كانت، فيجوز فصله بأمر قائد الشرطة.                                


المادة 21                         
الحرمان من الراتب والعلاوات : لا يستحق أي فرد من أفراد الشرطة أي راتب أو علاوة عن أي يوم تغيب فيه بلا إجازة، أو كان موقوفاً عن العمل أو معتقلاً أو محبوساً. ويشترط فيما تقدم أنه يجوز لقائد الشرطة حسبما يراه مناسباً، أن يسمح بدفع نسبة لا تزيد على 50% من استحقاق أي فرد من أفراد الشرطة يكون قيد التوقيف عن العمل أو الاعتقال بانتظار المحاكمة وذلك عن المدة الواقعة بين تاريخ ايقافه عن العمل وتاريخ براءته أو إدانته حسبما يكون عليه الحال. وفي حالة براءته تدفع له كامل استحقاقاته عن تلك المدة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 14                         
سلطات وواجبات أفراد الشرطة : يخول كل فرد من أفراد الشرطة جميع السلطات والامتيازات والحصانات وعليه أن يؤدي بأقصى ما لديه من مهارة ومقدرة جميع الواجبات والمسؤوليات المناطة أو المتعلقة بوظيفة فرد من أفراد الشرطة وفق أحكام هذا القانون أو أي قانون آخر نافذ المفعول في دبي.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 10                         
استخدام النواطير لخدمات خاصة : 1- اذا استلم قائد الشرطة طلباً من أي شخص أو مجموعة من الأشخاص لتعيين حراس خصوصيين لاستخدامهم في المحافظة على العقارات أو الأموال، فيجوز له أن يعين للمدة المطلوبة أي أشخاص لائقين كحراس خصوصيين، يعرفون بالنواطير، وتعهد إليهم تلك الخدمة الخاصة فقط.                                


المادة 11                         
أتعاب النواطير: يجب على كل من يطلب خدمات ناطور أن يدفع له بدلات اتعابه وما يقرر قائد الشرطة لزوم دفعه من ثمن اللباس الرسمي ومعدات الناطور أو غير ذلك من المصاريف. وتكون قيمة هذه المدفوعات وطريقة دفعها حسب ما يتفق عليه بين قائد الشرطة والفرقاء المعنيين. وفي حالة عدم وجود مثل هذا الاتفاق فبمقتضى ما يأمر به قائد الشرطة.                             


المادة 12                         
اعتبار النواطير كأفراد شرطة :  يجب على كل شخص تم تعيينه كناطور أن يعطي تصريحاً وفق النموذج المقرر من قبل قائد الشرطة وأن يوقعه بحضور ضابط شرطة ذو رتبة عالية. ويعتبر الناطور لجميع الغايات فرداً من أفراد الشرطة، ويخضع لنصوص أحكام هذا القانون فيما يتعلق بالتأديب والسلطات والحصانة. ويشترط في ذلك أنه ليس للناطور أي حق بالمطالبة من الأموال العامة لشرطة دبي.                             


المادة 13                         
انتهاء استخدام النواطير :  يجوز لقائد الشرطة أو لأي فرد من أفرادها مفوض من قبله أن ينهي خدمة أي ناطور في أية حالة من الحالات التالية: أ- حينما لا يبقى ثمة حاجة لخدماته. ب- حينما يثبت بما يكفي لاقناع القائد أنه مهمل أو غير مقتدر في تأديته لواجباته أو غير صالح للقيام بها. ج- حينما يرتكب جرماً بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 7                           
شروط الاستخدام وتجديده :  يجب على كل شخص يطلب الالتحاق للخدمة بالشرطة أن يجتاز فحصاً طبياً، وإذا ما ووفق على طلبه، له الحق للخدمة في الشرطة لمدة سنتين يجوز له تجديدها في نهاية هذه المدة بموافقة قائد الشرطة. ويشترط في ذلك أنه لا يجوز تجديد استخدام أي ضابط شرطة ذي رتبة عالية أو مفتش دون موافقة سمو الحاكم.                                    


المادة 8                           
إعلان الولاء لسمو الحاكم :  1- يقتضي على كل شخص الحق للخدمة في الشرطة أن يعلن ولاءه لسمو الحاكم. توقيع ورقة الإقرار:  2- يجب على كل شخص الحق بالخدمة في الشرطة بمقتضى هذا القانون أن يوقع اقراراً خطياً، حسب النموذج المقرر، بحضور قائد الشرطة أو بحضور أي فرد من أفرادها يفوضه القائد بذلك. أو من قبل ذلك الفرد من أفراد الشرطة المفوض من قبله. إعطاء القسم من قبل كبار أفراد الشرطة: 3- يجب على أفراد الشرطة من رتبة وكيل مفتش وما هو أعلى منها أن يقسم بحضور قائد الشرطة اليمين المقررة. 4- ولغايات هذه المادة تعني كلمة "المقرر" أو "المقررة" المقررة من قبل قائد الشرطة بموافقة سمو الحاكم.                           


المادة 9                           
التعيينات السابقة في الشرطة :  1- كل شخص يخدم في شرطة دبي بتاريخ العمل بهذا القانون يعتبر بأنه قد عين وفق أحكامه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 3                           
إنشاء قوة شرطة دبي  تنشأ في إمارة دبي و ملحقاتها قوة تعرف بشرطة دبي.                          


المادة 4                           
واجبات الشرطة: 1- تستخدم الشرطة لمنع وقوع الجرائم واستقصاءها وجميع أدلتها والقبض على فاعليها وإقامة الدعوى عليهم والمرافعة فيها ولحفظ المساجين بصورة أمينة والمحافظة على الأمن العام وعلى سلامة الأشخاص والأموال وللقيام بأية واجبات أخرى تعهد إليها بموجب أية قوانين أخرى يعمل بها في دبي. 2- ويجوز استخدام الشرطة لتنفيذ الأذونات والأوامر الأخرى وتبليغ الاحضارايات والإعلانات الصادرة من قبل المحاكم. 3- تؤدى واجبات الشرطة بموجب نصوص القوانين التي تكون سارية المفعول في دبي، وفي حالة عدم وجود قوانين قابلة للتطبيق فبمقتضى توجيهات سمو الحاكم.                              


المادة 5                           
تأليف الشرطة : 1- تتألف الشرطة من عدد من ضباط الشرطة من ذوي الرتب العالية والمفتشين وضباط الصف وغير ذلك من أفراد الشرطة حسبما يأمر به سمو الحاكم من وقت لآخر. 2- لسمو الحاكم أن يعين بأية شروط أي ضابط أو أي شخص آخر للقيام بواجبات وممارسة صلاحيات أي ضابط شرطة ذي رتبة عالية أو أي مفتش لكلها أو بعضها. 3- يجوز لكل فرد من أفراد الشرطة أن يمارس سلطات أي فرد آخر من أفراد الشرطة ذي رتبة أو درجة أقل منه.                               


المادة 6                           
سلطات قائد الشرطة : 1- يعهد لقائد الشرطة بقيادة الشرطة وإدارتها وتنظيمها. كما يكون مسؤولاً عن مراقبة جميع النفقات المتعلقة بالشرطة وعن اللوازم العامة التابعة لها. 2- ولقائد الشرطة أن يعين في أي وقت الأشخاص اللائقين للخدمة كأفراد في الشرطة لملئ الشواغر في جهازها الموافق عليه، شريطة أنه لا يجوز له تعيين أي ضابط شرطة من ذوي الرتب العالية أو مفتش بدون موافقة سمو الحاكم. 3- ولقائد الشرطة أن يوقف عن العمل أو يسرح أو يفصل أو يخفض رتبة أي فرد من أفراد الشرطة يثبت لديه بما يكفي لاقتناعه أنه مهمل أو غير مقتدر في تأديته لواجباته أو غير صالح للقيام بها بصورة عامة. ويشترط فيما تقدم أنه لا يجوز فصل أو تسريح أو تخفيض رتبة أي ضابط شرطة ذي رتبة عالية أو مفتش دون موافقة سمو الحاكم. 4- يجب على قائد الشرطة أن يعمل بمقتضى أية توجيهات قد يصدرها له سمو الحاكم من وقت لآخر، فيما يتعلق بالشرطة أو بتأديتها لواجباتها ومسؤولياتها. 5- لقائد الشرطة السلطة بالاتصال مباشرة مع قوات الشرطة أو أجهزة الأمن الأخرى في أية مسألة يرى أنها تؤثر على سلامة إمارة دبي وملحقاتها أو على شخص سمو الحاكم أو عائلة سموه. 6- في حالة غياب قائد الشرطة يقوم نائبه بتأدية الواجبات وممارسة الصلاحيات المناطة بقائد الشرطة، وفي حالة غياب نائب قائد الشرطة يقوم أعلى ضابط شرطة بعده بذلك.

----------

